

MongoDB and Scale Out? No, says MongoHQ - skjhn
http://blog.couchbase.com/mongodb-and-scale-out-no-says-mongohq

======
collyw
The more I read about MongoDB, the more of a waste of time it seems (when
choosing it over a relational database). I thought the one thing it was
supposed to do well was sharding. Now it seems even that is problematic.

